# I am just so excited at what I found yesterday!!!!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Flicka's dam, Faylin, appraised VG 87 VVVE as a yearling!!!!!!!!!!  WOO HOO! :lol: It should just get better from here on out!

Cass' dam, Colorado, appraised EX 91 EEEE! Although, I knew that before Cass was even born!  :lol: 

Just thought I'd share my excitement! :roll: :lol:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Unsure what all that means... LOL! Can you please tell me what it all stands for besides more money??


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

First off, congrats Jacque!! Here goes my ranting I'll describe it best I can:
Linear Appraisal is an evaluation system. It evaluates I forget how many points of a dairy goat but each point gets assigned a score for how correct or incorrect it is. I don't know how they figure out the final score after all the points have been evaluated. Anyway, 93 is the highest a goat can get(the highest a yearling milker can get is an 89), a goat can get a 94 only if they are brought before a panel to see that that goat is truly a 94. The 4 letters(3 letters for Bucks and kids) are for General Appearance, Body Capacity, Dairy Character and Mammary(on freshened does) E stands for Excellent, V stands for Very Good, + stands for Good Plus, F stands for Fair, A stands for Acceptable, and P stands for Poor. On a milking doe and kids, you want to see everything a + or above and E or V mammaries are preffered. If a goat is under 3 months fresh, they do not qualify for an E mammary. Here's something I copied that might explain it a little easier:
"In a nutshell.... Linear Appraisal is a program offered by ADGA. A person signs up for appraisal from January-Feb for best prices, March for a bit more $, and then april is only if they can fit you in the schedule.

A trained appraiser- there are about 5 to 7 of them in the US, will come to your farm if you are a host, or you go to a host location (you must obtain permission from the host to come).... Your goat in theory, is scored agains the 100 point scorecard of the perfect goat. This is not like a show where your goats are compared with what happens to come that day... the goat is compared to what the 'ideal' mature 4 yaer old goat would look like. So take that into consideration on young stock and younger milker scores, as scores generally improve (generally!) as the goat matures. 

There are 4 catagories they get scores in (see your guidebook if you ahve one) General appearance, dairy character, body capacity, and mammary system (obviously only the milkers get scored on mammary). F is fair, A is average, + is good plus, V is very good, and E is excellent. 

If I can get all +'s and above on kids I feel like I'm on the right track. On a high school report card that would be like a B or better goat (E would be an A on a report card). If I can hit at least an 80 on a yearling milker then I feel good as well, as I've seen several 80's mature into pretty 90 LA scores. 90 is generally the score we like to break if we can :O), but an 88 or 89 mature goat is still a nice goat and if they have the genetics I want I'll work with them and see if I can't improve their daughters just a bit more .

so a 4-1 89 VEVE would be a goat that at age 4 years, 1 month old scored an overall score of 89 with a V in general appearance, an E in Dairy character, a V in body capacity, and an E in mammary system. The scores will always be in that order.

The highest score that they will award a first freshener is an 89. They will not 90 a first freshener as they want to see that udder worked a year and how it will hold up... highest score they can award is a 93 adn those are rare. 92's aren't very common either, a few more 91's, and more 90's. It's neat to see the lm's improve to the point where 90's are becoming more common than they were even 7 years ago....

We have learned a GREAT DEAL from appraisal and believe we are breeding better goats than we would have had we not utilized this program. I can appraise my whole herd for less money than is costs me to go to a show where I only take a few goats: entry fees, pen fees, diesel always hit me for at least $200, and I can do my whole herd for around that and get someone to pick through nearly everything on each goat"


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow Congrats!!!! Thats a good score!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I am really happy! I can't wait to see Flicka freshen and Cass daughters!!!  Heehee!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

great score congrats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is very exciting. Congratulations


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

How cool! Congrats!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on that good score!!!!!! My mom and dad had their herd of Saanens appraised this year and all appraised pretty good to. They had one that was a 91 EEEE. They had never had an appraisel done on the Saanens so they were pretty excited.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I sure hope Flicka will do that well if we ever do appraise them!

How exciting Briana!!! That's wonderful!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Oooo! Congrats, how exciting!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh I totally missed this!! That is so awesome Jacque!! Woohoo!

I looked at Nicole's website again and I saw that she has pictures of Faylin with an udder now . Girl that goat has an AWESOME udder!!! yay!!!! Go Flicka now!!! .


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I didn't know Nicole had new pics of Faylin up now!!! Thanks soo much for saying that!!! She is GORGEOUS! I sure hope Flicka does well! Oh and Fallon is Flicka's sister.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, Flicka's mom looks great!!  You are very lucky :wink:


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, what exciting news for your goaties (hopefully)!!!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Flicka is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Aww......Thank you!!!  I love my little Flicka even though she can be a stinker at times...what goat isn't! :wink: :lol:


----------

